# First time Budgie owner, I have a lot of questions.



## Dekfroo (9 mo ago)

Recently (About a month ago) I got two budgies from petsmart, I named them Chitter and Chatter. Chitter is clipped, Chatter isn't. I've been trying my best to take care of them. I have a seed mix for food, millet spray treats, cuttlebone, toys, perches, a bird bath, food and water bowls, etc. I am very new to this and I can't tell if I'm making silly rookie bird owner mistakes, or if my birds are just very very skittish.

The problem is that they will be seemingly fine but Chitter is very easily scared and as soon as Chitter freaks out, Chatter does too... Today I was changing out their food and water like I have done multiple times already, usually with no problem, but this time Chitter came to look and see what was happening, and then when a seed fell out of the food bowl onto her she went into a frenzy, flying around all crazy, and that scared Chatter too. Chitter jumped out of the cage because she was scared, and Chatter hid on a perch. Now Chitter is sitting on the ground staring at me because all of her trust on me is gone. She won't hop up to me so I can bring her to her cage, she won't even let me bribe her with millet. Its like she despises me now. Even Chatter has lost most of the trust I had earned by reading and singing and feeding them. Im back at ground 0, and stuff like this happens frequently. Am I doing something wrong?

I have their cage on my desk, right next to me, in my room. They sleep around 7:30 and wake up in the morning around 8 when I do, I hand feed them in the morning, and when I get home from school. I sing to them, read to them, talk to them. I did the trick where I leave my hand in the cage for 5-15 minutes so they get used to it, bribed them with millet. But every now and then, something happens and Chitter flips out, scaring Chatter, setting me back. Simple things like a seed fell, the cage cover scared her, having NO cage cover scared her. I left the door to the cage open once just so they could come out if they wanted, Chitter came out and then scared herself (and Chatter obviously) so now they both absolutely despise the outside of their cage.

I really really want them to feel happy and safe, so what more can I do to ensure I don't keep freaking them out? Should I give them more time to adjust and stop putting my hand in there for a while? Should I leave the cage door closed always? Maybe I'm trying too much too fast? Or Interacting too soon? I've seen people say it helps to play with them.. but how do I do that if they get scared? 

Most importantly, how do I tell if they are happy, or content. Sometimes I'll be feeding them and they'll chirp at me, and I think that means they are happy that I'm feeding them.. but I don't really know. I'm sorry for all the questions, I am just very new, very lost, and all of the advice I find online is incredibly broad.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

A month is a very short time, I think you are rushing things, back up a bit and do not put your hand in the cage except to change food and water. It can take that amount of time just for them to get used to the look, sound and smell of their new home. Also birds that come from big box pet stores are usually more skittish because they have never had any positive interaction with people so it takes them longer to acclimate. What is the size of the cage they are in?


----------



## Dekfroo (9 mo ago)

Cody said:


> A month is a very short time, I think you are rushing things, back up a bit and do not put your hand in the cage except to change food and water. It can take that amount of time just for them to get used to the look, sound and smell of their new home. Also birds that come from big box pet stores are usually more skittish because they have never had any positive interaction with people so it takes them longer to acclimate. What is the size of the cage they are in?


Okay! Thank you, I'll wait a while longer before putting my hands in then. I think their cage is 20x16x29 in inches. Is that sufficient, or should I try and get a bigger cage?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This link will give you an idea of the recommended minimum sizes Cage sizes.
and this one will help you with some do's and don'ts Essentials to a Great Cage


----------

